# Solved: HP Total Care Advisors Tips and Tricks to Fix Solution



## prose072

05-Aug-2007 09:37 PM - HP Total Care Advisor Solution Fix and Failures Easy and Fast No Total Recovery Vista 
prose072

Junior Member Posts: 14 
Join Date: Jul 2007
Experience: Advanced

NEW INSTRUCTIONS FOR FIX UPDATED AS OF 8/05/2007 

READ THIS FOR A FIX TO HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR WINDOWS VISTA 

First: Goto system restore and click on the advance tab and at the bottom of the screen click on create system retore point, Name the point "____"and then you may begin when the point is finished being created.

* STEP ONE: UNINSTALL HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR

THEN FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS BELOW and IN LINK and at Microsoft WINDOWS:

http://www.microsoft.com/communities...1-f3dab10b721d

* STEP TWO:
(Desktop Version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?atzyaekamsn

and (Laptop version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ecldbjnetf

DOWNLOAD AND SAVE FILE hp_total_care_advisor.rar (11.41MB) TO DESKTOP »

* STEP THREE: GOTO http://h30155.www3.hp.com/helpandsupport/

DOWNLOAD FILE AND SAVE TO DESKTOP

THEN RUN FILE » sp36082.exe(5.61 MB)

SELECT YES TO OVERWRITE ALL FILES (THIS IS THE LIBRARY FILES NOT THE PROGRAM FILES)

*STEP FOUR: GOTO http://www.filehippo.com

in the searchbar @ filehippo.com [type] winrar

download and save WinRAR 3.70
RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) to desktop

* Step Five:go to explore and Program Files folder, and open folder Hewlet-Packard, and delete the subfolder HP ADVISOR

* Step Six: run WinRAR 3.70 RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) and extract the rar file hp_total_care_advisor.rar you saved on your desktop

* Step Seven: your HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR should be installed and have created a new subfolder HP Advisor in the HEWLETT-PACKARD Program Files folder,

* Step Eight: Go to the application HP Advisor file in the newly created HP Advisor Subfolder create a shortcut to desktop for the application and then run the application.

Everything should be fine from there on out and it is your option to place the application to run on startup or not in your msconfig settings, I choose not so that I have the additional RAM available to run the system faster and the application as needed instead of on startup.

* Step Nine: After everything is running as it should and all your setting are as you need them and would like them, Then run System restore again and choose the advanced tab and select to Create a new Restore point and Name it After InstalL Setup of "_______" previous named point afterward and again to secure your system integrity as you did in the begining.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by prose072 : 05-Aug-2007 11:18 PM at 11:18 PM. Reason: UPDATED INFORMATION ON LINK LIVE TO SOLVE ISSUE


----------



## prose072

Also See Thread History post #26 for further information on this post

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/596371-solved-hp-total-care-advisor.html#post4983280


----------



## its amito

ok well first of all i didn't have hp advisor installed to begin with because i installed a retail version of vista on my a1520n. so i proceeded to install the sp36082.exe file. then i downloaded the .rar file and extracted it to my desktop and copied it over to the hewlett-packard folder in program files. is there a part i missed here? anyway so i went in the folder and tired to execute hpadvisor.exe but it said an error has occurred. am i doing something wrong here


----------



## prose072

*SEE Post #1 in this thread, and also see thread history and post #26 in the following thread history link for further information on this post*

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vi...ml#post4983280

In addition to the ?, If you did not have Hp Advisor to start it would most likely have problems installing unless you have genuine software as most people looking for a repair solution to their software they already have. It is suggested that the individual takes their own risk in trying to overcome errors from not having the software registry files for HP Advisor.exe. that comes along with the computer when purchased.


----------



## prose072

*NEW INSTRUCTIONS FOR FIX UPDATED AS OF 11/25/2007*

READ THIS FOR A FIX TO HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR WINDOWS VISTA

*First*: Goto system restore and click on the advance tab and at the bottom of the screen click on create system retore point, Name the point "____"and then you may begin when the point is finished being created.

** STEP ONE*: UNINSTALL HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR

THEN FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS BELOW and IN LINK and at Microsoft WINDOWS:

http://www.microsoft.com/communities...1-f3dab10b721d

** STEP TWO:*
(Desktop Version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?atzyaekamsn

and (Laptop version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1wmljrjwfuz

DOWNLOAD AND SAVE FILE hp_total_care_advisor.rar (11.41MB) TO DESKTOP »

* *STEP THREE*: GOTO http://h30155.www3.hp.com/helpandsupport/

DOWNLOAD FILE AND SAVE TO DESKTOP

THEN RUN FILE » sp36082.exe(5.61 MB)

SELECT YES TO OVERWRITE ALL FILES (THIS IS THE LIBRARY FILES NOT THE PROGRAM FILES)

**STEP FOUR*: GOTO http://www.filehippo.com

in the searchbar @ filehippo.com [type] winrar

download and save WinRAR 3.70
RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) to desktop

* *Step Five*:go to explore and Program Files folder, and open folder Hewlet-Packard, and delete the subfolder HP ADVISOR

* *Step Six*: run WinRAR 3.70 RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) and extract the rar file hp_total_care_advisor.rar you saved on your desktop

* *Step Seven*: your HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR should be installed and have created a new subfolder HP Advisor in the HEWLETT-PACKARD Program Files folder, If the system promts you to create the folder or browse to install in that location file.

* *Step Eight*: Go to the application HP Advisor file in the newly created HP Advisor Subfolder create a shortcut to desktop for the application and then run the application.

Everything should be fine from there on out and it is your option to place the application to run on startup or not in your msconfig settings, I choose not so that I have the additional RAM available to run the system faster and the application as needed instead of on startup.

* *Step Nine*: After everything is running as it should and all your setting are as you need them and would like them, Then run System restore again and choose the advanced tab and select to Create a new Restore point and Name it After InstalL Setup of "_______" previous named point afterward and again to secure your system integrity as you did in the begining.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by prose072 : 06-Aug-2007 07:52 PM at 07:52 PM. Reason: UPDATED INFORMATION ON LINK LIVE TO SOLVE ISSUE


----------



## juliaaidan

i've been on online chat with hp more times than i care to say. they gave me several options. reloading files and updates and uninstalling total care and reloading it. About half way through uninstalling total care advisor it came up with an error message and aborted the uninstall. Then they told me to do a complete factory system recovery. Half way through that the program to create the files for the disks, it came up with an error message also and aborted the system recovery program. I can't uninstall or restore my laptop and the computer is only 1-2 weeks old. What a great paper weight!!!! so much for my 15th anniversary present.


----------



## juliaaidan

No i haven't gotten it fixed. I have tried to download several links from online chat but they came up with the same error messages as the updates from the program. They then told me to uninstall the program. It got half way through uninstalling and aborted the program with another error message. Then they told me to do a complete factory system recovery, half way through creating the files for the disks it was also aborted with a error message. I can't uninstall the program and I can't even restore my brand new laptop to what it was 1-2 weeks ago. Why put out a program in the market before it even works? In no other industry can a company sell something before it even works. The only thing I have loaded on the laptop is Kaspersky 7.0.


----------



## juliaaidan

I had yet another online chat with HP. They finally just said they would send me a set of disks since I couldn't make them myself. A couple of days ago I tried to follow the link for mediafire several posts back but the link was dead. I tried this morning and the link was fine, but it said that I guess I need a logon code to download files? From several people I talked to they say that it is not worth the trouble to use Total Care Advisor but once a month or so. I uninstalled the program and have left it at that. When I receive the disks, I probably just turn off the program for now. thanks


----------



## prose072

juliaaidan See post # 5 for direct link for direct download.

That because that don't know how to use it or fix it. Total Care Advisor is fine and No you don't need a login name, Just click on the Link in Post # 5 UPDATED and it will bring you to the correct site to direct download. If you like once its installed, you can always choose not to have it run on start-up when you turn your computer on. I do and dock it at the top. It keeps track of your security settings and monitors your system. However, you could uncheck the start-up when you use you system and use as you wish and want. Just place a shorcut on your desktop for it and launch it then.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/605706-solved-hp-total-care-advisors.html

Post # 5 and #10 duplicated not to be buried for Updated instructions on live links


----------



## prose072

*NEW INSTRUCTIONS FOR FIX UPDATED AS OF 11/25/2007*
READ THIS FOR A FIX TO HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR WINDOWS VISTA

*First:* Goto system restore and click on the advance tab and at the bottom of the screen click on create system retore point, Name the point "____"and then you may begin when the point is finished being created.
*
* STEP ONE:* UNINSTALL HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR

*THEN *FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS BELOW and IN LINK and at Microsoft WINDOWS:

http://www.microsoft.com/communities...1-f3dab10b721d

** STEP TWO:*

(Desktop Version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cvzbc0zozwq

and (Laptop version) GOTO http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1wmljrjwfuz

DOWNLOAD AND SAVE FILE hp_total_care_advisor.rar (11.41MB) TO DESKTOP »

** STEP THREE:* GOTO http://h30155.www3.hp.com/helpandsupport/

DOWNLOAD FILE AND SAVE TO DESKTOP

*THEN *RUN FILE » sp36082.exe(5.61 MB)

SELECT YES TO OVERWRITE ALL FILES (THIS IS THE LIBRARY FILES NOT THE PROGRAM FILES)

**STEP FOUR:* GOTO http://www.filehippo.com

in the searchbar @ filehippo.com [type] winrar

download and save WinRAR 3.70
RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) to desktop

** Step Five:*go to explore and Program Files folder, and open folder Hewlet-Packard, and delete the subfolder HP ADVISOR

** Step Six:* run WinRAR 3.70 RARLab - 1.15MB (Shareware) and extract the rar file hp_total_care_advisor.rar you saved on your desktop

** Step Seven:* your HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR should be installed and have created a new subfolder HP Advisor in the HEWLETT-PACKARD Program Files folder, If the system promts you to create the folder or browse to install in that location file.

** Step Eight:* Go to the application HP Advisor file in the *newly created HP Advisor Subfolder create a shortcut to desktop for the application *and then run the application.

Everything should be fine from there on out and it is your option to place the application to run on startup or not in your msconfig settings, I choose not so that I have the additional RAM available to run the system faster and the application as needed instead of on startup.

** Step Nine: *After everything is running as it should and all your setting are as you need them and would like them, Then run System restore again and choose the advanced tab and select to Create a new Restore point and Name it After InstalL Setup of "_______" previous named point afterward and again to secure your system integrity as you did in the begining.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by prose072 : 06-Aug-2007 07:52 PM at 07:52 PM. Reason: UPDATED INFORMATION ON LINK LIVE TO SOLVE ISSUE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by prose072 : 26-Nov-2007 06:31 AM at 06:31 AM


----------



## jflanige

Prose072, Did you receive my email. Sent 1 min ago and 30 ago. jflanige


----------



## prose072

Yes, check your email and Please edit your post and delete it to read *See Post #10*
lets Not burry the fix.

Read your email and you will understand. You have to change your settings for viewing and message retrieval from PM within the forum and forum email I don't like to cover the repair up with replies and contact by internal PM or profile email on this issue is Better, and your viewing should be newest to oldest.

*Also See post #32 on this issues updates and history *

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/596371-solved-hp-total-care-advisor.html


----------



## bluesource

tks for your message re advisor. however when i download the win rar and the library file it says they are corrupt..which they are not..this is somehow tricky. my pc is only 1 week old and this should not have happened.. hope you have some good ideas. tks.


----------



## 1320

Hi
I really would like to get our HP laptops working correctly... amazing that straight out of the box they do not work... anyway, many thanks for posting what looks like a cure..

The only problem is that the link to the microsoft info is now dead...

Any chance you could post a new link or provide the info that was on the old page..

Many thanks


----------



## Circuit Services

It is amazing to me how as a computer repair guy who works on many makes and models of pcs, HP and Sony have to be the worst overall. It amazes me that to get a "system monitor" whose validity i question in the first place, doesnt work more or less out of the box. I am making money by running an insane sequence of installations, restore point creating, and uninstalling and reinstalling then turn on its side and type remove//ctg.sys from the system inf folder...... point being save yourselves a headache and get a mac. almost every mac i wok on is showing a customer how easy it is compared to their PC. anyhow its amazing that this fix is 9 fairly complicated, meaning the average consumer isnt going to br comfortable doing it, steps. I guess i should say hanks to companies like sony hp and microsoft for making products that need a lot of maintenance.


----------

